# Painting Kitchen Cabinets (part 2) - Which Paint Gun/Sprayer?



## Hamilton (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, me thinks rentals prices are near $60 a day vs buying one for $1200, your call. 

One thing to remember about an airless is that they don't do well in long-time inactive storage.


----------



## 1655graff (Jul 27, 2007)

So we should not even consider a $200-$300 unit?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

1655graff said:


> So we should not even consider a $200-$300 unit?


Those would def. be on my 'stay clear of...' list

The proper machine for this would be an HVLP sprayer
Now, those letters are used 'generously' on some cheaper (poor quality and not technically HVLP) units aimed at DIYer such as yourself, that would rather buy than rent
Most of these should not be called HVLP
But there's very few Paint Sprayer Police around when you need them

An actual HVLP unit can be had for as little as $700
But really those are de-spec'd for the "price point", and quality suffers

I'd expect to pay 1000 min. for a decent one with enough quality to not make cabinets look like a hack job


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

1655graff said:


> Any other advice?


If the cabinets are installed, use quality brushes
Spraying inside an occupied house is a recipe for disaster


----------



## paintergal (Oct 5, 2007)

*don't spray indoors*

Ditto on what slickshift said, don't spray indoors unless you can't avoid it. We spent a long time trying to get a fine overspray off of my grandmother's bosendorfer piano when the professional painter came in a sprayed. 

Having said that, we have had some very good luck using the Wagner HVLP Professional model which we got at Lowe's for about $120. I was trying to find it again the other day and they don't seem to have it right now. 

The Wagner cheaper model (all in one) HVLP sprayer worked well for a while and then got all clogged up hopelessly. Had to return it to Home Depot. I would avoid the cheap (under $100) Wagner HVLP sprayers, IMHO. 

Paintergal


----------

